# abandoned cycle



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as you are all aware my cycle has bee abandoned due to poor response

you girls have all been an amazing support and thank you so much

i will go again of course i will but i think cycle threads need to be postive and at the moment i am far from that and im not even sure what will happen so i think its best i post here

i have alot going on in my head right now and i think i am still in shock as this was the last thing i expected to happen

i have a lot of questions about what next and i need a few issues addressing such as thick lining at baseline on short protocol, i have 2 bloody cycles abandoned now thankfull the one abandoned at baseline doesn't cost

im numb, scared, worried, ok, impatient the list goes on and on

I never say this but it seems very unfair right now

i have cancelled my annual leave and im not sure how im gona feel walking into work, it is such a weird feeling to fall even before egg collection, ive waiting so very long for this, all those jabs etc for nothing

is someone looking down on me making me go through all this so i can understand every aspect of tx! i wish they would **** off i want to learn about pregnancy now

i have a heavy heart yet it is still very much open. i have a lump in my throat yet i don't want to cry anymore

i will not fall apart, i must fight on, get my questions answered and plan plan plan. 

opps im babbling but you girls are the only ones that can understand this right now, luke is trying yet men see things different and i think he is dealing with it too


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara, You are right ..... it is sooooooo unfair. You have every right to feel like that.
Wish I had the words or the answers to make you feel a bit better right now
Thinking of you and hubby. Take care of yourselves.  x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thinking of you Kara. The emotions that you are going through at the moment must be so draining. I hope in your search you can find your answers and life can treat you kindly. You are an amazing person, who truley deserves to have happiness


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

darling Kara.. you know how sad i feel for you right now, having a cycle cancelled is the worse possible thing in the world, i have been there twice and it is hearbreaking, but you know you CAN do it and you WILL do it honey i am sure, lean on us for support whenevery you want to, and have lots of cuddles from luke too he will be hurting as well xxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara you no we are all so sorry for you it is a horrible time. we are all here for you and there is anything we can do just ask. what we have to go through is so unfair and so painful. but we have each other for support.

thinking of you and sending loads of


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

kara im so gutted for you   

but your a fighter kara you wont take this lying down and you will find out what went wrong if its the last thing you do 

so you have couple nice big fat glasses of wine dust yourself down an start again .you will get there kara this is just a hurdle you have to do 

youve got to dig deep an get your strengh back an you know you can do it .youl soon be back on here telling us of the different drugs your trying an how many follies you have an things are working out for you  this time. you take care   xxxx


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kara, I am so sorry I don't know what to say just to let you know that I am thinking of you.  We don't know why these things happen but I know you are determined and you are going to get through.  Have you discussed with the clinic when you can start again? Remember we are here for you like you are always there for us.  Sending


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am hoping to start again after 1 natural cycle so 10 weeks away which seems so long right now


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

it wont be long 

it will be worth it to get it right youve just got stay positive an youl have all summer to relax an chill an it wil be here before you know it iyoul get there kara    xxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara you know how sorrry i am for you and Luke.  Hope you manage to get some answers fro the clinic and they take that extortionate bill away from you   Sending you both lots of


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really need some answers and a plan now, so if anyone has an appointment with je and are cancelling i will take it lol#

my head feels like mush and the thought of waiting 10 weeks plus is awful


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kara, I'm thinking of you hun. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Kara,

How are you doing today hun, you must have run out of tears by now ! Are you back in work ? What did your research come up with ?
Thinking of you ,

Mrs T


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest im ok i just want some answers now


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara. . . i hope you get them answers and soon honey xx my heart really goes out to you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara thinking of you and   that you get an app soon so you can get some answers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just want some answers now and i don't care if they come via email

i might call tomorrow to see if there are any cancellations


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Do call for cancelations Kara, you do need answers and a way through which you can find. Shout if you need anything, know I can't drive but you are only a short bus or train journey away


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you are feeling a bit better kara and get somoe answers soon ...i don understand why canceled cycle costs so much surley seen as all you have had is basiclly 2 scans thats all you should pay for ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

3 scans an a appointment

im ok really, a lot going round in my head but you girls certainly help


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with Miriam, its outrageous what they are charging you. Profit profit profit   You tell them Kara x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Kara - just wanted to let you know Im thinking of you. Good luck with getting an earlier appointment. Here's hoping you'll have your answers soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i called and the 16th July is the earliest, it seems a long way off right now as i have so many questions


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Keep ringing Kara, if there is a canelation you want to be the first in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

check out my ticker

phew!! horray


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh kara.. thats brilliant news.. you got a cancellation xx bet your feeling happier now hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya popsi how are you feeling

yes i do feel better, i think 6 weeks is way too long to wait after what has happened, i need a plan of action


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank goodness Kara,

At least you can talk it out and have a plan of action for the next time. I'm sure it will save you weeks of wondering why and what will happen.  

Are you carrying on with your acu Kara, if so when are you back next, I'm there tomorrow

Mrs T


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i hate the waiting part

my next acu is on the 18th june at 12.15 if you fancy a cuppa let me know

we have our meet later that afternoon and your always welcome


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. i am ok just really tired but thats to be expected, i have had different visitors everyday so hoping tomorrow will be a quiet day where i can just chill out and not talk all day !! i know i should not complain its nice to have so many people to care   xx are you seeng JE on your appoitntment hun, what time is it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you need some peace lol

appointment is with JE at 2pm

having a nightmare with 02 right now, they have charged me an extra £30 as i am out of my contact and my discount, do i cancel and go to orange yet i will have to keep my number i just don't know

they have offer me a good deal but not good enough i feel


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fab news Kara!! Hope it all goes well.Got my fingers crossed for you to get some answers. Let me know hun. xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yay! Great news Kara. Hope JE is able to offer you some answers and a way forward. 
02 were a nightmare when we tried to leave too - Have you been through to their customer retentions yet? They will usually match other deals around if you want to stay with them (I didn't!!) - Good luck with it!
x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh Kara I am so so sorry for you.  As you know I've had 2 cycles abandoned and although I converted to IUI I think it's a waste of time!  The charge is rubbish though. Hope they do something with that.  
I found being converted/cycle abandoned to be awful too.  I've never had anyone explain why it happens that I don't respond well. Except that my AMH was only 2.3 last summer so guess that explains it for me.
Great that you've got an appt tomorrow though for a follow up.

Are you going to start on the DHEA?  I feel that it's doing something for me, even if it's just more spots right now, lol.

Let me know if you dig out anything good in your research. Let's just hope it is a blip for you hun.

By the way, I'm with orange and usually get a good deal. You should be able to port your number over too.

take care


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls for the mobile advice

taffy i have cancelled my 02 phone after 4 phone calls and offers but just feel left down by them now so they can sod off and im off to orange 

laura i think the confusing part is my amh level and my poor response, this really shouldn't happena and given my other cycles its plain weird


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay so glad you have managed to get a sooner appointment Kara. I hope that you can get some answers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as you can imagine i have quite a long list of questions lol, i just hope they have a plan for me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw laura i don't know if i will take dhea i will take JE advice


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

all crossed for you today must have been horrid for you but you are going to find a new way forward and will soon be at egg collection again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest it was ok

maybe im just a heart less , crazy woman

im not quite sure how i hold things together but i do


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you have shown you are not a heartless Kara   you are crazy tho  

you do hold things together well. I dont know if it is the same for you but for me when my cycle failed I thought that I might go to pieces but I didnt and think it cos I was looking forward and thought if I got in a mess then wouldnt be of strong mind to be at best for next go if you know what I mean. Something really crap happened to me some years back and it did break me and left me with post traumatic stress but I think we all need to have an inner strength to survive the IVF journey and I won'y allow myself to break like I did, it certainly isn't heartless


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree hun, and i am sorry to here you had post traumatic stress

my first cycle when i had to have a methotrexate jab to miscarriage was awful and nothing has come close to how i felt then and maybe that is what gets me through all this ****e

i just can't see any point is falling apart as its hard to pick up the pieces and yep im crazy


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

such a horrible thing to go through Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah but thats was a long time ago now and the heart heals thankfully

your a sweetheart


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

the heart does heal. One day our little ones will be friends


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done ...i knew you would get one kara


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck Kara hun.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Kara for tomorrow, really hope you get answers tomorrow.  Ill be keeping everything crossed that you cn cycle again soon


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

all the best for tomorrow Kara, what time is your appt


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck kara hope you get answers and come away feeling positive  bout next go


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Kara x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls

i only have 3 pages of questions

you wana see?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck kara for your app tomorrow i hope you get the answers so you can move on to a better cycle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here my questions girls

possible causes for abandoned cycle

Could my ovaries have been over supressed as I took the pill on the previous cancelled cycle.i took the pill for 39 days without a break then I down regulated on day 21 of next cycle, could this be the reason for my poor response? 

have any other patients at the clinic experienced poor response after many cycles using the same stimulation drug?

Would i have ovulated early to lose the 1 follicle that was on the left ovary? if not where did it go?

have you heard of antibodies to hormones such as fsh/lh stimulation?

is there a test for antibodies/could antibodies be the reason for my poor response?

could too much stimulation given to a normal responder inhibit response?

would acupuncture have cause a poor response?

I took the hcg trigger shot on the friday evening after my scan and i have noticed a similair cramping sensation even through egg collection or embryo transfer didn't go ahead, i found this strange, what could it be?

future tests

can i have a scan to check, antral follie count and to check lining thickness due to lining being too thick at short protocol baseline? when should this take place?

Would monitoring me for a cycle or 2 be of benefit?

can i have a blood flow scan to check the blood flow to my ovaries?

can i have fsh and estradiol day 1 - 3 blood test done at clinic? could i have a day 1 - 3 fsh done on this bleed after abandoning so i have 2 results before i cycle?which day would be ideal?

should i take DHEA? can i have my level checked?

Why do you think my lining is staying thicker than what is liked?(on both cancelled cycle. short and long protocol)

next cycle

will norethistrone help my thin my lining?

what can we do if my lining does not thin enough for a short protocol?

I can not take asprin would taking clexane during stimulation aid blood flow?

would antagonist be a better protocol as follicles have chance to grow before suppression begins?

do i have to wait 1 natural cycle before we start again?what is advisable?

can i have a day 5 follicle scan on my next cycle?

what drugs and dose will i be taking?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. a great list of comprehensive questions again honey hope you get answers to them all  ... heaps of luck for tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

i think its gona be a long appointment lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, great questions.  I'd be really interested in the answers if you're happy to share them as many of these issues affect me too.

Good luck, hope you aren't kept waiting too long when you get there.  They are so busy lately.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

of course i will share hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice lot of questions kara ...it puzzles me how you remember all the answers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think tomorrow i will write them down, usually i take 2 copies and as soon as i get in the car i write the answers

mr g actually wrote the answers for me


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Are you seeing mr G or JE tomorrow?  Can you choose?  I've only ever seen JE.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im seeing JE

i saw mr g before my op and he referred me


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow - Kara  
What a fab list of questions. You and luke really have done your homework. 
Good luck for today. Hope they can give you some answers to put at least some of those thoughts that are wizzing around your head to sleep.

I have been phoning every 2/3 days for a follow up. Because we are NHS nearst one is still Aug 11th. Now that is an utter  lifetime away


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Great quesions Kara - good luck today hun x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh girls i am so pleased with how my appointment went, i spoke to JE for ages and there was a student there who looked a little bored if anything lol, JE and grace had spoken about me and had a plan yay yay

possible causes for abandoned cycle

Could my ovaries have been over supressed as I took the pill on the previous cancelled cycle.i took the pill for 39 days without a break then I down regulated on day 21 of next cycle, could this be the reason for my poor response? 

yes 


have any other patients at the clinic experienced poor response after many cycles using the same stimulation drug?

nope, not many people cycle this many times on the same drug or even at all

Would i have ovulated early to lose the 1 follicle that was on the left ovary? if not where did it go?
its possible

have you heard of antibodies to hormones such as fsh/lh stimulation?
no

is there a test for antibodies/could antibodies be the reason for my poor response?
it would make sense that if there are antibodies there should be a test!

could too much stimulation given to a normal responder inhibit response?
no

would acupuncture have cause a poor response?
she said it would be doubtful and asked if it has done me any good!

I took the hcg trigger shot on the friday evening after my scan and i have noticed a similair cramping sensation even through egg collection or embryo transfer didn't go ahead, i found this strange, what could it be?
probably just the way my body works after ovulation

future tests

can i have a scan to check, antral follie count and to check lining thickness due to lining being too thick at short protocol baseline? when should this take place?
yes

Would monitoring me for a cycle or 2 be of benefit?
do a monitoring cycle with this af

can i have a blood flow scan to check the blood flow to my ovaries?
antral follicle count if the way to go 

can i have fsh and estradiol day 1 - 3 blood test done at clinic? could i have a day 1 - 3 fsh done on this bleed after abandoning so i have 2 results before i cycle?which day would be ideal?
yes day 1 to 3 is fine

should i take DHEA? can i have my level checked?
probably not given my amh level 

Why do you think my lining is staying thicker than what is liked?(on both cancelled cycle. short and long protocol)
this will be looked into on monitoring

next cycle

will norethistrone help my thin my lining?
it helps bring on af it wouldn't help thin the lining

what can we do if my lining does not thin enough for a short protocol?
can't remember what she said for this, i think she said wait and see what happens with the monitoring cycle

I can not take asprin would taking clexane during stimulation aid blood flow?
she will look it this, doesn't see any evidence why i would need it and also it would be hard deciding when to stop it

would antagonist be a better protocol as follicles have chance to grow before suppression begins?
no nessersary 

do i have to wait 1 natural cycle before we start again?what is advisable?
i can cycle on af in july 

can i have a day 5 follicle scan on my next cycle?
yes

what drugs and dose will i be taking?
short protocol , 450 menopur and suprecur

I am very happy with the way it went oh and ec is around 3rd august

I am now going to end this thread and get the PMA back

thanks for all the wonderful support


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Great news Kara, glad you have your positive head back on and that you dont have to wait too long for next treatment.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

unable to log on yesterday but was thinking of you.so pleased app went well those were fab questions.

glad that you have pma back.

here's to your next cycle


----------

